# TriVan arrow rest



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I switched to a Tri Van from a biscuit as well! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=985213&highlight=Tri+van


----------



## boostjunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I noticed a little bit of chatter from the springs when shooting the bow with this rest. Other then that it seems to work excellent.


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the thread on the Tri Van Sideways,I had not read that.I had been looking at them at my local archery shop,and had to have one.I just got tired of the biscut eating my fletches.I saw someone say it was noisy but have not noticed that problem as of yet.Have a Great Year Woody


----------



## jchomer (Jan 19, 2010)

I just put one on my new bow and love it,Havent heard any noises out of yet.


----------

